# SUPRO amp and Clone



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi guy's !

After having some of the best amps out there,
I'd like to try one day a small amp with lots of tone,
one of my favorite was the Marshall 1974x but they have a transformer blowout issue,
Supro just released the Supro 1624T reissue ,....same as what Jimmy Page used
and also another 15 inch model that Jimi used with the Isley brothers.

Two very impressive builder are making a clone of the Supro,
one is Magic and the other of Valclone.

you have to listen to the Magic Z1 version two at 5.30 sec...it is amazing !

[video=youtube;b7DVnmRYC_w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7DVnmRYC_w[/video]

Second is the Valclone ,

[video=youtube;RkGUx9brbMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkGUx9brbMY[/video]

Third is the Supro reissue

[video=youtube;U6VUHxSXNI0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6VUHxSXNI0[/video]


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

And of course the Original !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjvKWgRcrhg


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

There has been many claims as to which amp Page used in the studio, none of them confirmed. Even the amp at the Rock'nRoll Hall of Fame is not the "Real" one. Leon has many threads over on TGP describing the amps he has taken apart to clone & improve on the originals. His stuff is top shelf. Also, I see nice original Supro's come up on Kijiji often enough, and at very fair prices, that I would hold out for one if that is what you desire. And don't forget, many of the Gretsch amps of that era are the same things.

DW


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

TheRumRunner said:


> There has been many claims as to which amp Page used in the studio, none of them confirmed. Even the amp at the Rock'nRoll Hall of Fame is not the "Real" one. Leon has many threads over on TGP describing the amps he has taken apart to clone & improve on the originals. His stuff is top shelf. Also, I see nice original Supro's come up on Kijiji often enough, and at very fair prices, that I would hold out for one if that is what you desire. And don't forget, many of the Gretsch amps of that era are the same things.
> 
> DW


I didn't know that Gretsch was the same !

Do you see some Supro's in Canada up for sale some times ?

Thank's


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for this, I agree that the Magic Z1 sounds wicked!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is a Supro amp for sale:

http://www.coolguitars.ca/kgs_inv_detail.php?InvID=3619


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, the Z1 sounded great!

I think that it would make a cool slide rig, straight in.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> Here is a Supro amp for sale:
> 
> http://www.coolguitars.ca/kgs_inv_detail.php?InvID=3619





sulphur said:


> Yes, the Z1 sounded great!
> 
> I think that it would make a cool slide rig, straight in.


Try this one at 2.12 sec !!...........and let me know !

[video=youtube;XFIwiVBwRZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFIwiVBwRZs[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I noticed that the Z1-V isn't available anymore.

I don't know what difference it was to the Z1.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I noticed that the Z1-V isn't available anymore.
> 
> I don't know what difference it was to the Z1.


contact info seems not to work !


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I noticed that the Z1-V isn't available anymore.
> 
> I don't know what difference it was to the Z1.


The Z1-V uses 6V6's instead of 6973's for power tubes. Not sure why Mike discontinued it. I've got one here:












I think the "real" LZ-I amp was likely one of these, a late 40's Supro Supreme...


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> The Z1-V uses 6V6's instead of 6973's for power tubes. Not sure why Mike discontinued it. I've got one here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow cool !!........nice amp !

I emailed Mike and told me he could build the V1 again on request
and he personally prefer's the version 2


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Louis said:


> Wow cool !!........nice amp !
> 
> I emailed Mike and told me he could build the V1 again on request
> and he personally prefer's the version 2


Mine is called a ZII-V now that I think about it. Mike is always tweaking and changing things up a bit. They are all great sounding amps. I still want a Magic Brit, even though I already have EL84 amps out the ying-yang.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that's pretty neat

I have a supro 1624T it is indeed a great little amp, I'd like to try one of those clones

do you know how much they sell for?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

On the site, I think that they ran for around $1700.

Are these out of the States, or are they made up here?
I'd think about it, if it wasn't cross-border.
I didn't see where he was based out of on his site.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

$1700 for a Supro clone (Magic Z1)? Youch - I've seen immaculate original Supro Thunderbolts and Gretsches go for a lot less and they're increasing in value over time (boutique clone, well maybe not so much...). Sure the video clip sounds nice for the Magic Z1 in the OP, but you can easily hear the delay effect (don't know if it's post production or not), which goes a long way toward achieving the LZI tone along with the Tele. Matter of fact, you could conceivably get quite close to that same tone with any number of small tube amps and similar guitar/effects used in that clip methinks.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Try this on for size. Not an exact clone with 2x12 but a very cool amp nonetheless...and much more affordable: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valco-Style...343?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258cd0c5e7

I just bought a killer sounding reverb unit from them and nkjanssen bought a one of their small amps. Super cool pieces and an excellent value IMO.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> Try this on for size. Not an exact clone with 2x12 but a very cool amp nonetheless...and much more affordable: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valco-Style...343?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258cd0c5e7
> 
> I just bought a killer sounding reverb unit from them and nkjanssen bought a one of their small amps. Super cool pieces and an excellent value IMO.


Gee's !!...........nice amp !!

How can he build an amp like this for $750 and still make a profit ???


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Louis said:


> Gee's !!...........nice amp !!
> 
> How can he build an amp like this for $750 and still make a profit ???


I'm with you all the way, how?? Tempting!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

keto said:


> I'm with you all the way, how?? Tempting!


Tempting indeed...and they just dropped the price. These amps are a ridiculous value IMO so, if anyone's on the fence, I'd encourage you to leap!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep the V47's are great deal and an amp whose time has come. I got their Black Ric Supreme in like new shape for the equivalent of $400 in a gear+cash trade on TGP. Sweet, fat and chimey grind tones and well built to boot - D. Barnes has it going on! 

As I mentioned on StevieMac's V47 thread, I prefer the V47 Supreme to two Fender Tweeds and a Supro Tweed I owned - more flexible and toneful than all of them overall (granted, the clean tones of the '51 Deluxe did sustain/ring like a very sweet tuned bell with the old resonant pine cab like no amp I've ever heard...).


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

gtone said:


> Yep the V47's are great deal and an amp whose time has come. I got their Black Ric Supreme in like new shape for the equivalent of $400 in a gear+cash trade on TGP. Sweet, fat and chimey grind tones and well built to boot - D. Barnes has it going on!
> 
> As I mentioned on StevieMac's V47 thread, I prefer the V47 Supreme to two Fender Tweeds and a Supro Tweed I owned - more flexible and toneful than all of them overall (granted, the clean tones of the '51 Deluxe did sustain/ring like a very sweet tuned bell with the old resonant pine cab like no amp I've ever heard...).


Can you make us a nice big Fat Clip ???.....lol


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

This one was recorded under some really poor conditions - crappy playing, bad sounding location (concrete floored garage) and quick setup (recorder on the ground too far away from the speaker). Even still, it gives a taste of the fat gain tones of this modest priced amp ($400 for the amp + $200 for used Celestion Blue):

[video=youtube;j2Dk-m3fbeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2Dk-m3fbeA[/video]


Don't blame me if you don't like it - you asked for it!! (ha ha)


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

gtone said:


> This one was recorded under some really poor conditions - crappy playing, bad sounding location (concrete floored garage) and quick setup (recorder on the ground too far away from the speaker). Even still, it gives a taste of the fat gain tones of this modest priced amp ($400 for the amp + $200 for used Celestion Blue):
> 
> [video=youtube;j2Dk-m3fbeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2Dk-m3fbeA[/video]
> 
> don't blame me if you don't like it - you asked for it!! (ha ha)


No !!............I don't blame you !.......I like it !!

Thank you for this clip !!......Gee's !.Ask and you shall receive !...lol


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd try to see if I could record a LZ1 tone, but for starters, I don't have a Tele. Besides, I'm one who believes that the Supro amp that Page used was probably a later model with 9-pin PI/pre-amp tubes such as the Thunderbolt. The earlier octal-based circuits like the Valco/Supro/National/Ric Supreme don't have quite enough of the requisite bite, edge and punch to really nail it unless you use a treble boost. The octals definitely have a rounder, smoother tone, but they really do sing, especially with a little reverb or a short echo in front or jumpered between channels. Personally, I'd take the octal-based amp, as you can always add the edge/punch with a TB, but going the other way around with something like the Thunderbolt (ie. trying to get a smooth jazz or jump-blues tone with any usuable headroom) is a much more difficult proposition.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

A bit spendy....

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-of-toronto/f-s-61supro-royal-reverb/587959628

DW


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

TheRumRunner said:


> A bit spendy....
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-of-toronto/f-s-61supro-royal-reverb/587959628
> 
> DW


Yes !...............and the original speakers are gone !


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

TheRumRunner said:


> A bit spendy....
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-of-toronto/f-s-61supro-royal-reverb/587959628
> 
> DW



Seems to me the two amps he'd take on trade would be more desirable than this one, and he's asking for cash + one of those. Oh well, he can dream, can't he? Always see somebody listing something with a price in the stratosphere - maybe they could care less if they sell it or they're just trying to cast their net to catch an unsuspecting sucker.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

For the price he's asking , I would get Magic Z1


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

TheRumRunner said:


> Also, I see nice original Supro's come up on Kijiji often enough, and at very fair prices, that I would hold out for one if that is what you desire. And don't forget, many of the Gretsch amps of that era are the same things.
> 
> DW


One just popped up, a good deal at $600

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ot...mp/1000425218?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

DW


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

TheRumRunner said:


> One just popped up, a good deal at $600
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ot...mp/1000425218?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> DW


That seems a very fair price if it's in reasonable running order/shape. Be good if you could bring a guitar along and try it out on the spot to check it out.



1000th post - Supro thread is highly worthy, IMO. Please send my T-shirt ASAP Scott, size M (ha ha)...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

gtone said:


> 1000th post - Supro thread is highly worthy, IMO. Please send my T-shirt ASAP Scott, size M (ha ha)...



oh yeah....cool coincidence!


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's the same amp someone bought but mint
with better pictures

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/so-m...0690-incoming-1964-supro-vibra-verb-mint.html


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Louis said:


> Here's the same amp someone bought but mint
> with better pictures
> 
> http://www.gearslutz.com/board/so-m...0690-incoming-1964-supro-vibra-verb-mint.html


Man, that one sure looked good but didn't sound very healthy to my ears. Oh well, if he was that pumped over how it sounded, I guess that's all that counts...


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

gtone said:


> Man, that one sure looked good but didn't sound very healthy to my ears. Oh well, if he was that pumped over how it sounded, I guess that's all that counts...


I had the same feeling !
Too bad that it is mint and the speakers
are finished !


----------

